# Whirlpool gas clothes dryer not heating ???



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

Where should I start? Whirlpool Gas dryer stopped heating and is not drying the clothes. All other gas appliances are working fine. Where should I start to look?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

first check that the lint filter is cleaned. next inspect the duct and vent lines and the cap on the exterior.


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

All checked and clear. We are pretty anal about cleaning the filter with every load. No build-up seen in the pipe exiting the dryer to outdoors.

Whats the most common problem with gas dryers? ignitor or something else? Tonight I plan on taking the dryer out so I can get a good look around. 

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

Well last night I took the dryer out of the laundry room so I had room to work. Opened up the cabinet, vacuumed everything out real well. Pocketed the loose change I found:thumbup:.

moved it back into place still no heat. it can never be that easy!

Researched internet and found the likely culprit to be the THERMAL fuse.
I found that when I removed it there was a wad of lint stuck to the backside of it. I jumpered the blown fuse and the dryer fired right up.

Called the service center and the fuse can be gotten for less than $10. So I am happy as can be and we can get back to doing the laundry.


----------



## sandlylf (Oct 19, 2010)

where is the thermal fuse located


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

back of the dryer


----------



## hi5index1 (Jun 15, 2021)

Make sure that the vent is not clogged. For gas dryer not heating, check the flame sensor and Igniter


----------

